# difference between  gold and platinum points



## teepeeca (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought that a "point" was a "point".  What is the difference between buying a "platinum" point and a "gold" point?  If I were to buy 7000 "gold" points, wouldn't I have 7000 points to use, whether I would use the points during the "gold season", or the "platinum season"?

OR, if I were to buy "gold" points, can I use them ONLY during "gold" seasons?

Tony


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 2, 2009)

Points are points and can be used for any season.  The terms Platinum and Gold refer to the season.  There are no Platinium Points or Gold Points just Platinum season and Gold season.

A 1 week stay at a two bedroom unit during platinum season is 7000 points at most HGVC resorts.  A 1 week stay at a two bedroom unit during gold season would be 5000 points. A 1 week stay at a two bedroom unit during silver season would be 3500 points. This may be found on page 145 of the 2009 Club Member Guide for further reference.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 2, 2009)

*pianodinosaur*

Thanks for the immediate reply.  I "thought" that was the case, but then I "confused" myself !!!

Tony


----------



## jestme (Jan 2, 2009)

Although "points are points" from a usage and booking standpoint, be aware that maintenance fees are based on unit size, not season. For example, 4800 points in platinum season pays maintenance fees based on a 1BR, but 4800 points in silver is for a 2BR premium, and the maintenance fees are for a 2BR. Same number of points, but the maintenance fees for the 2BR will be higher. Similarly, a 1BR gold is 3400 points, and a 3BR bronze is also 3400 points. Maintenance fees for the 1BR will be much lower than the 3 BR.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 4, 2009)

While it's true that 'points are points', that only applies to the 9 month or less booking window.

If you feel you'll need to book at the 12 to 9 month window, then you can only book the resort, unit size, and season you own, and it must be for a full week.


----------

